

How to Land Your First Startup Job and Leave Corporate Life Behind - scottcase1998
http://www.energysavvy.com/blog/2011/02/14/how-to-land-your-first-startup-job-and-leave-corporate-life-behind/

======
aarong
Good stuff. My only objection is, as a hiring manager, I don't really care
what format the resume is in. With me, candidates can use a text file, word or
a napkin if it's clear. Just help me understand your education, career track,
any key projects and passions.

------
AFlick
It should be a bigger part of one's happiness factor to believe in your
companies mission. If you don't, you feel like there is no point/goal to your
work. Good article.

~~~
bartonfink
Should is a dirty word. When you use it in that way, you're applying your own
emotional perspective to everybody and hiding it under some sort of
imperative. You shouldn't do that ;)

------
jasonlgrimes
Loved Founder and CTO of Krux Digital: “When you apply to a startup, you need
to be prepared to talk about your ability to wear multiple hats and get sh*t
done."

------
mcgarty
If you're in Seattle tomorrow, EnergySavvy is hosting Techcafe. Come past and
learn more about EnergySavvy and the Seattle startup community.

------
mattlerner
Funny to see Facebook now included with "cushy jobs" like Microsoft and
Google. What do people at FB think about that? :-)

~~~
scottcase1998
Well... where's the risk anymore at FB. And where's the meaningful equity
upside for new hires there now? I'd say it qualifies as "cushy".

